# Economy Model Engine



## japcas (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I've ever posted here before but I lurk here a lot. I love looking at all of the cool projects that are being built. There is definitely a very talented group of people here. I just finished a project and thought I would share it here. It is an Economy engine built from Joe Tochtrop castings. It has a 1.125 bore and a 1.75 stroke. The flywheels are about 6.5 inches in diameter. I'm attaching a YouTube link if you want to see it running. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDQmR6TngEU[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Jan 4, 2011)

Nicely done!
 :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## doubletop (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job Japcas; There seems to be a number of versions of engines of this type on the forum but yours certainly deserves the "model" tag.

Hopefully it will be up there when it come to the Feb PoM. It would look nice at the top of the page.

Pete


----------



## compspecial (Jan 5, 2011)

What a brilliant job, japcas, I wish I could do as well!


----------



## mh121 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lovely job Japcas, and you certainly have it running well. Do they do this model with an ignitor instead of the plug??

MartinH


----------



## japcas (Jan 5, 2011)

mh121  said:
			
		

> Lovely job Japcas, and you certainly have it running well. Do they do this model with an ignitor instead of the plug??
> 
> MartinH



As far as I know it's only available with spark plug ignition. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 5, 2011)

Johnathan,

Very very nice. :bow:

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## putputman (Jan 5, 2011)

I saw your engine over on SmokStak and I'm glad you came over here as well. 

I built that engine several years ago and then built Joe Tochtrop's water pump to go with it. I think his pump matches very well with the Economy. You can see it on my web site if you are interested.


----------



## japcas (Jan 5, 2011)

putputman  said:
			
		

> I saw your engine over on SmokStak and I'm glad you came over here as well.
> 
> I built that engine several years ago and then built Joe Tochtrop's water pump to go with it. I think his pump matches very well with the Economy. You can see it on my web site if you are interested.




I saw a post from you a while back and saw a link to your website. I must have spent an hour checking out all of your cool stuff. Thanks for sharing. It's people like you and the guys on this forum that inspire me to build. I always love to see what people are working on even if it's something that I might not personally build. I may have to get one of those pumps also. It would make a neat display even when it isn't belted up.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice H&M japcas, congratulations :bow:
But please shoot out the plastic caps and plastic fuel pipe th_rulze


----------



## japcas (Jan 6, 2011)

ZAPJACK  said:
			
		

> Very nice H&M japcas, congratulations :bow:
> But please shoot out the plastic caps and plastic fuel pipe th_rulze



I'm not sure what you mean by this. Can you explain?


----------

